# Super heroes and villains



## Balinor (Sep 18, 2005)

If you had to go to a fancy-dress party as a super hero/villain who would you be?

People from films like Zorro and the man in the iron mask count too

I would be Zorro


----------



## Spook (Sep 20, 2005)

I went as one of the Infected Soldiers from 28 Days Later last year to a Halloween Party. Not sure if it went down that well. 

Pinhead from Hellraiser.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 20, 2005)

Rorschach from the Watchmen would be fun.


----------



## stormnutt (Sep 26, 2005)

www.morphinenation.com


----------



## Salazar (Sep 26, 2005)

I would go as Jango/Boba Fett mostly because they are one of my favorite Sci-Fi character, they look awesome and they wear a mask (only if I could get my sister to wear one, there would be less brunt eyes around    )


----------



## kyektulu (Sep 26, 2005)

*I think I would have to be Dangermouse!  he he he 
*


----------



## Salazar (Sep 27, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I think I would have to be Dangermouse!  he he he *


*
I remeber Dangermouse, he's awesome!




*


----------



## iratebeaver (Oct 2, 2005)

THe goblin king (played by david bowie) from laberinth.


----------



## mikeo (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, I was going to say Rorshach, but since that's been said, I'll go for either batman (maybe) or Lobo (more fun).


----------



## Dancer (Oct 17, 2005)

I'd go as The Joker, it would be fun I could spend the whole party letting my hair down and acting like a complete nut and no one would care because it would be in chracter.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Oct 18, 2005)

i would go as darth vader


----------



## Syn (Oct 18, 2005)

I would go as Jessica Biel's character in the film Blade Trinity. ( i loved this film!) she looks cool and sure can fire an arrow from that bow that she uses.  In a way she is Super Heroes sidekick.  which can be cool...i suppose if that is allowed.


----------



## FelineEyes (Oct 18, 2005)

iratebeaver said:
			
		

> THe goblin king (played by david bowie) from laberinth.


That's brave.

The Bowler


----------

